
Volvo goes electric, ditches cars powered solely by gas - chrisplotz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/volvo-to-only-make-electric-powered-cars-from-2019/2017/07/05/eead281e-615f-11e7-80a2-8c226031ac3f_story.html?utm_term=.258ffacf2212
======
c9mc9d
Don't tell that to U.S. car dealers who still won't promote their electric
offerings, even though the car companies themselves, often driven by stricter
pollution controls, are moving away from internal combustion at an
accelerating clip.

Tried to start an EV charging dock installation business (as an electrical
contractor). Just couldn't get any traction from the dealers. Also, the state
wouldn't release the names of buyers for privacy reasons. Eventually, I threw
in the towel. Market is growing. Homeowners (forget renters) typically can't
install 240V equipment on their own. And they need 240V. But no business I
could find.

Think we've got a ways to go in our dearly besotted America which wants big
SUVs and pickups powered by fossil fuels. And then there's The Dump and
Pruitt, his EPA administrator. Hard to see how we're going to get to an EV
world anytime soon.

